# Hidden grab bar



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Any suggestions for a 'hidden' shower grab bar? 

Similar to the Kohler Belay. https://www.us.kohler.com/us/Belay-54-hand-rail/productDetail/product:426557/426557.htm


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Hide it in plain sight... Form into function...




































































https://www.plumbingsupply.com/dual-purpose-grab-bars.html


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KAP said:


> Hide it in plain sight... Form into function...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2nd


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Dan_Watson said:


> Any suggestions for a 'hidden' shower grab bar?
> 
> Similar to the Kohler Belay. https://www.us.kohler.com/us/Belay-54-hand-rail/productDetail/product:426557/426557.htm


That is not graspable, could be a liability issue.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Delta offers these, I installed a few on a job I did last year. I'm not sure if they offer other options though









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

